# Corn and Black Bean Salsa



## Raine (Jul 8, 2005)

Corn and Black Bean Salsa

Ingredients

1 can corn -- drained
1 can Black Beans -- drained and rinsed
2-3 cloves    garlic -- chopped fine
1 fresh jalapeño ,chopped fine. more if you like more heat
1/2 cup fresh cilantro -- chopped fine
1/4 cup olive oil
3 tbsp lime juice -- Fresh salt and black pepper to taste

Instructions

Mix all in a serving bowl.
Serve chilled with chips.


----------

